# Master Codi



## CodiPup (Jun 26, 2007)

Tried to position Codi in a stack. But this was the best my Dad and I could do. Any comments would be much appreciated.










And a relaxed pose.


----------



## CodiPup (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmm, no comments?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You have to sometimes give us a few days.









Codi is young? He has a very expressive face with a nice ear set. I would like to see more black, but that is personal preference. From what I can see his topline isn't bad though his croup is rather steep. Sufficient angulation front and rear. He looks to have pretty good feet. What really stands out, though, is his expression.


----------



## CodiPup (Jun 26, 2007)

Oops, my bad. lol.
Codi is young, he is 9 and a half months old. He does have a very expressive face, you can almost tell what he is thinking.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like to see a little more black through the face though I don't prefer the SUPER black faced dogs, and I will admit, the GSDs with orange "eye patches" annoy me, even if they really are nice dogs, lol.
I would like to see a much darker eye and a slightly wider (Yes, wider) earset.

Nice feet, but seems straight through the shoulder, though his front isn't set up properly. I agree with the comment about a steep croup.

Lovely bone and pigment, nice boy


----------

